
The Color Orange - flannery
https://mymodernmet.com/history-color-orange/
======
melling
Interesting podcast about colors:

[https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/the-secret-lives-
of-c...](https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/the-secret-lives-of-color/)

This author is interviewed:

[https://www.penguinrandomhouse.com/books/552503/the-
secret-l...](https://www.penguinrandomhouse.com/books/552503/the-secret-lives-
of-color-by-kassia-st-clair/9780143131144/)

~~~
plufz
That book is both beautiful, interesting and entertaining. I highly recommend
it.

~~~
analogmemory
Agreed, I have it on my desk and during a break I’ll pick a color and learn
it’s origins

------
m_ransing
My initial thought was this is promotion for an upcoming Indian movie
"Kesari". Kesari means Orange in Hindi.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFP24D15_XM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFP24D15_XM)

------
elcomet
Orange has always been my favorite colour, it just feels so pleasant looking
at it.

I wish they would explain more about the biological reasons for this.

~~~
jlavine
I'd guess it has something to do with the fact that human skin tones all fall
within some range of orange. This is the reason behind the pervasive use of
orange and teal color grading in TV and movies: it accentuates the contrast
between people and the rest of the scene.

~~~
dahart
I came to the comment section to make this comment. I was surprised to find
out that all skin is orange hue, even dark skinned people. This is one of the
tricks of face detection algorithms, and it’s fun to take pictures of people
and then extract the hue channel to see this in action. You can do it in any
photo editing app by converting to HSV color space and then setting the S & V
channels to 1.

------
ppod
I recently found this great twitter color bot:

[https://twitter.com/colorschemez](https://twitter.com/colorschemez)

[https://github.com/joemfox/colorschemer](https://github.com/joemfox/colorschemer)

------
PavlovsCat
> _Anyway, I don 't like salmon, it's too orange, I don't eat anything orange,
> except for oranges because they admit that they're orange._

\- Karen from "Outnumbered"

------
kyberias
Saffron is red.

~~~
ypolito
More like crimson maybe

